# My traeger/Oklahoma Joe pellet burner!



## thesmokist (May 17, 2019)

I havent posted on here in awhile so I thought I'd share what I'm up to! I wanted to make the switch to pellets but I didnt wanna spend $500 cause I'm cheap and I just bought a house. So I looked on Ebay and found this brand new traeger hopper for real cheap and decided to take the firebox off my Oklahoma Joe highland and put the hopper on it! It actually went on pretty easy but I had to move the controller to other side. Now I just had to get a sheet of metal and form my drip pan. And I'm going to make the hopper deeper and it didnt come with a lid so I have to make that also. I should have it finished up tomorrow and I'm gonna do a cook and I'll post up how it went!


----------



## ravenclan (May 17, 2019)

very interesting!!! Now the wait for the pictures.


----------



## Burgi57Chevy (May 17, 2019)

Oh dang! very cool idea...... keep the posts coming!!!!!


----------



## thesmokist (May 17, 2019)

I'm stoked man. I cant wait to use it! I'm gonna scuff it and paint it black also.


----------



## texomakid (May 17, 2019)

We're only limited by our imagination................ way cool.


----------



## thesmokist (May 19, 2019)

I got it started up and it was heating up like its suppose to but wasnt working well with the tuning plates I had in there from before so I ordered a heavy duty tray to put in it. This one is gonna fit perfect. I'm gonna do a cook when I get the tray here in a couple days.
https://smokedaddyinc.com/product/oem-replacement-drip-pan-heavy-duty-11ga/


----------



## rlbs (May 19, 2019)

i like your build its a verry good idea. i got a traeger timberline 1300 whole hopper assembly for 100 i think i am going to try this. can you post some pics of how the burn pot looks inside and the cut out to get the hopper assembly in? tia


----------



## thesmokist (May 19, 2019)

rlbs said:


> i like your build its a verry good idea. i got a traeger timberline 1300 whole hopper assembly for 100 i think i am going to try this. can you post some pics of how the burn pot looks inside and the cut out to get the hopper assembly in? tia


Yeah I'll get some pics in a bit and post them


----------



## thesmokist (May 20, 2019)

rlbs said:


> i like your build its a verry good idea. i got a traeger timberline 1300 whole hopper assembly for 100 i think i am going to try this. can you post some pics of how the burn pot looks inside and the cut out to get the hopper assembly in? tia


Here how it looks inside. I only had to drill a couple holes. Sorry it rained an stormed yesterday so I couldnt get the pics then.


----------



## sweetride95 (May 21, 2019)

Really great idea, but I have an observation..... I think you should make a sub plate to space the assembles a little bit farther outside. You can see a flange around the tunnel, maybe 1/2" from the hopper body. I would imagine that 1/2" gap should be there, on the outside of the grill, to isolate the hopper from the cook chamber.


----------



## thesmokist (May 21, 2019)

sweetride95 said:


> Really great idea, but I have an observation..... I think you should make a sub plate to space the assembles a little bit farther outside. You can see a flange around the tunnel, maybe 1/2" from the hopper body. I would imagine that 1/2" gap should be there, on the outside of the grill, to isolate the hopper from the cook chamber.


It's fine like that. Heres another pic of it before I put it on. Theres a space between the hopper and the flange.


----------



## thesmokist (May 22, 2019)

I did some pork belly burnt ends on the ok Joe the other day that turned out good but I had the controller thermometer screwed to the wall of the smoker on the hopper end and it was giving a way higher reading than grate level so I took it off and stuck it through a potato on put it on the grate and it's running much better! I got the smoke therm in there just to gauge it. I just threw in some baby back with some traeger hickory pellets and we'll see how it does! Heres a good rub I found at GFS. It has a great flavor and isn't salty. It's my go to. No complaints from anyone! I'll keep the updates comin!


----------



## thesmokist (May 22, 2019)

Ribs are looking real good!


----------

